#ubuntu-sa 2011-04-08
<abdallah> السلام عليكم
#ubuntu-sa 2013-04-04
<sary> np: '5 Mos Def f. Faith Evans - Brown Sugar (Extra Sweet) (Brown Sugar Soundtrack)'
<sary> np: '6 Atli Orvarsson - Anna & Kay (Season Of The Witch)'
#ubuntu-sa 2015-04-05
<wnees> السلام عليكم
<wnees> الله يوفقكم ان شاء الله ويسهل امركم :)
